# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ανταλλάσω ενυδρείο με μεγάλο κλουβί παπαγάλου η κλούβα

## nikolson

Όπως γράφω και ποιο πάνω στον τίτλο ψάχνω για μεγάλο κλουβί παπαγάλου η κλούβα και το ανταλλάσω με ενυδρείο 60 λτ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Όπως γράφω και ποιο πάνω στον τίτλο ψάχνω για μεγάλο κλουβί παπαγάλου η κλούβα και το ανταλλάσω με ενυδρείο 60 λτ


Βάλε και μια φωτογραφία απο το ενυδρείο σου και πες μας αν δίνεις και κάποια εξτρα με αυτό.Θα βοηθήσει κάποιον που θα θέλει να κάνει την ανταλλαγή. :Icon Confused:

----------

